# Weekly Competition 2022-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R
*2. *R U' R2 U' R U' F' R2 F R U
*3. *U' R' U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R2
*4. *U2 R' F R' F' R U R U2 R' U'
*5. *U' F' U R U R' F R2 U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L' D2 L B2 R D2 R2 U R2 U R B L B' L' D U' L2
*2. *D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U' L B' F2 L2 U2 D' L2 U B2 F D
*3. *R D U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 L F' R F' U2
*4. *D2 B' L U R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' F R' U' R2 D L D2
*5. *D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F D' L' B U2 B2 U F' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F R' F U F' L' B R U' B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D2 L' Fw2 R B L' B F' Rw2 U2 Uw F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw D U Rw Uw B2 U'
*2. *F' R2 U2 L2 D' F' L B R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D' R Uw2 L' D U' Fw2 Uw2 D' R' L2 D' Rw2 U' D' B' U' Fw' L Fw' Rw F Uw' U' R Uw2 F2
*3. *R2 L D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 D' B U' R' U2 F R' L B' D2 Rw2 F' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L F U2 B Uw' L2 F Uw2 D' Fw U' Rw R' D L U2 Rw'
*4. *U2 R L D2 B D F' D' U' R D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F' Fw2 R' B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 L2 F' U2 Uw' F2 U R D' Rw Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 B Uw L'
*5. *F B' L F' L U' F2 B D' R' U B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' L2 U' Rw2 F' D Fw2 D' L Fw2 Rw F' L' B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' R B Fw' Lw' U' B2 D2 Uw' L Rw2 Lw R2 Dw' D Fw L2 D Rw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' Bw' F2 Dw' U2 Bw' Rw' Lw Uw' Dw' D Lw Dw2 R' U' B L B2 Rw2 Bw' B' Uw2 Fw' Dw' Fw Rw2 Lw' L' U2 Rw2 F' Bw' Lw2 Bw Dw' U' F' U' Fw
*2. *Rw2 F U' B' L2 Bw' Rw Lw' Fw2 B' R D2 F2 L' Rw R2 U' B L2 Lw D2 U Uw' Rw R' L2 Uw Lw' F' Uw' R Fw' L R D Lw2 L B D2 Bw Lw2 Bw B Dw2 Lw2 U Lw B2 Bw F2 Lw F2 Fw' B' Lw' F' Lw Fw' Dw' F
*3. *B2 U Uw2 Fw2 R Bw D2 Rw Fw' U B U Dw2 B' D' Rw R Lw Dw' Fw' Rw2 R' Lw Uw2 B' Bw Fw Dw' D R2 L2 Rw Fw' R' Uw2 B' Lw' D' Uw' R2 B' Fw Uw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 L2 B2 Uw' U' B D' Lw F' Lw' U' B Dw Fw D
*4. *Uw' R Fw' D' Fw2 D B D' Rw' Uw2 D2 Bw2 R F' Bw2 R2 U' B' D Bw2 Rw' R2 Bw' Lw2 Uw F' Dw2 Bw' L' Rw B2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw Dw' L Dw2 U' B F' U' Bw2 D' L Uw B Bw L' F' Rw Lw' R B L Bw' L2 B Fw2 Rw2
*5. *Rw2 Bw' B U2 Dw2 F Uw D R B' L R2 Uw D2 Rw' U Uw Rw Uw' R2 Lw' B2 Fw' Bw' R L' U Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 U2 F' Fw B2 L' Rw' Fw U2 F2 Bw Dw Fw' D2 R2 Dw Uw' R Rw2 Lw' Bw B R L' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw' D' Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D Dw2 U Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Fw' Bw2 3Fw2 B2 F2 Rw' L Bw D' F' Uw Dw D F Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' B' Lw2 D2 U' Lw' Bw2 F' 3Fw' R B R2 3Uw Uw L B R' 3Uw Bw' R' B Uw Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw L2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' D' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 D' Bw' F2 Uw2 L Dw R U' B 3Fw Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 D2 B2 F' Dw Rw B2 Rw' 3Fw2 U 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *Lw2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw Rw' F2 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw Dw2 R2 D2 3Fw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw 3Uw' D2 3Rw Fw2 3Rw Bw2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw' L2 U F2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Lw2 R Uw B' Fw2 Bw Lw' R2 Uw2 B2 Bw F2 Lw2 3Fw Dw2 3Fw D' Uw' Bw F' B D2 Lw' Uw2 D Dw' L' D Rw2 3Uw2 L' Dw Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw' U Dw2
*3. *Bw2 B2 3Rw2 B' U D2 Bw2 U Dw' R2 Bw R2 Rw' F2 Bw' L' Dw' Bw2 Uw' Rw Dw' D2 3Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 D2 L R2 3Rw' Rw' F Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' D2 B Rw2 D Bw Uw2 Rw F2 3Fw' U2 Uw 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw' F' 3Fw D2 R Fw' R Fw2 Rw2 L2 Lw 3Rw 3Fw' Fw2 F Uw 3Rw2 Lw' Dw Fw' 3Fw L2 F2 D2 L2 Bw2 D' 3Fw Rw' Lw'
*4. *F2 R' F 3Uw Fw D L2 D Uw' Bw2 F2 D Bw2 L' 3Fw2 Bw U Uw2 3Fw 3Rw Dw2 Fw 3Uw Fw' Dw L2 3Fw' Bw2 F Dw2 3Uw Fw2 3Rw2 Uw' R' 3Rw Dw D U F' L B' D' R Uw 3Uw B2 D' 3Rw' R2 F2 Fw' 3Rw Dw' Lw' U' D2 3Uw L2 D Bw2 3Fw Fw2 Lw2 3Fw R 3Uw' Fw' F2 R' 3Fw R Bw 3Uw Lw 3Fw' B2 Lw' U R2
*5. *Dw Bw B R' Rw2 Uw Dw' F Lw 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw' U R' Rw Bw' D2 R2 Rw2 U' Bw R2 3Uw' Lw2 Fw R' Dw' Rw2 3Uw' B' Uw' B2 Rw' Fw U2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw F' Lw2 D Rw 3Fw2 Fw' L Lw R D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw L2 D' B 3Rw 3Uw2 F B Dw2 Fw Dw' Bw Lw F' 3Fw' Rw' Fw 3Rw D' F2 U L' B' Lw U Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw' 3Lw2 L' 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Fw' B' 3Lw2 B2 Dw F Fw 3Dw 3Bw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 3Lw R Lw B Uw2 D' F2 R2 3Lw 3Rw Dw Lw F2 Bw Lw R2 3Bw2 3Uw2 F 3Fw2 3Lw' D 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Bw Fw D' 3Dw2 B2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw F D2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw U Uw' 3Fw Fw' U Fw2 3Rw2 F' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw' Lw U B' Fw' F' D' Rw' 3Uw' Bw R' Bw' D 3Uw' R2 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw F 3Rw2 3Uw Dw' Lw Bw2 L' F
*2. *B Bw 3Lw Dw2 B' Uw F2 Uw F2 3Dw Rw2 D2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw2 B' Dw2 R B' U Uw' 3Bw2 U' Rw' Fw' 3Lw F 3Dw' Uw Dw U' Rw F Uw Rw' Bw 3Lw' D U' 3Bw Lw2 Bw2 B L F' 3Lw' F2 Uw2 Dw' F 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw L 3Fw2 3Bw' Bw 3Dw2 3Uw Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Dw 3Fw' B' 3Rw Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw' Dw Uw2 3Lw2 D R' 3Rw' 3Uw' L' Rw' 3Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw R B' 3Rw Dw' Fw' B L 3Uw
*3. *Fw' 3Dw Fw 3Bw Dw' R' Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Lw2 U Lw L' Fw' Rw Fw' 3Bw2 D2 R U 3Bw Dw2 D2 R Uw2 Dw2 D2 3Uw' U' Lw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 B2 R Fw' Bw 3Dw Bw 3Lw2 3Bw' Rw 3Lw 3Dw2 D2 F' 3Bw2 B Fw2 D' Fw' D' 3Dw 3Uw Lw' 3Dw 3Uw' F2 Lw B' 3Bw Fw Bw2 Dw 3Uw' D 3Bw2 Uw U' Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw F 3Dw' Lw2 Bw D2 3Uw Rw2 Bw 3Dw2 Fw' B' Rw2 L 3Fw Rw' Dw Rw2 U Dw 3Lw U' 3Lw2 F 3Fw' B2 3Lw2
*4. *3Rw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Lw' 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Dw 3Fw' L2 3Dw' D Dw Fw2 F' 3Dw 3Lw R 3Bw Dw 3Bw2 Rw' Bw2 3Uw U L' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw F B' R2 U' B Dw' L2 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw Rw' 3Rw2 L 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw D2 3Bw 3Rw Dw 3Fw Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' Fw' Rw' 3Lw' R Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 L Rw2 Dw2 R2 L 3Dw2 Dw2 3Uw Uw L2 3Fw' Bw D2 B2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Dw' D2 Bw2 3Rw' Lw F' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw B' D Lw2 3Rw Fw2 3Dw2 F Bw' 3Bw D2 3Fw' 3Rw2
*5. *Dw' D' R Dw2 F' Rw2 R2 D 3Dw Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' B' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Rw Fw2 L Fw' Rw B2 3Uw2 3Fw' F B2 R2 Rw2 3Bw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Lw Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw' F' Uw' 3Rw2 R' Bw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R Fw2 3Bw' U2 R2 Dw Lw' 3Dw' Bw D' U2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' F 3Fw 3Bw2 Lw 3Lw L2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Dw F 3Lw' 3Bw L U 3Rw 3Fw2 R2 Bw' 3Fw' D F' Rw R2 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw' D' F' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Bw Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw' L2 3Lw 3Rw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U2 R2 U' F U2 F' U' F R
*2. *R F U R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U'
*3. *U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U2 D B R' U D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F D2 F2 B' L D Fw Uw2
*2. *D' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R' D L2 D2 U2 B D' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B' L2 F D' B F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F R U' B2 R F2 L Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F D U B' D2 F' R Uw2 F L F' Rw2 B' L' Uw2 R Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' B' L2 D B Rw Uw2 Fw' F Rw' D F2 L x' y2
*2. *D B D' F2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U' R L2 U' B U2 F R Fw2 L Uw2 D' L2 U Rw2 L' U2 L F2 L' Fw Rw2 L' U' D2 L' Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' R y2
*3. *R2 U' D F2 D L2 U' R2 L F U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U B' R2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L Fw2 R' Fw2 U2 F R' F B' Uw' U' F2 R' F L' Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw B Uw' x2 y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Uw2 R' F R2 Fw2 Rw' R2 L D' L F2 Dw' Bw' D2 Dw2 Bw L Dw2 Rw' L2 Lw' Bw2 R' F R2 Dw Rw U2 F2 Fw2 L' D' Dw R F2 D' Dw' Fw2 F Lw2 Dw2 D' L' Bw' B Dw2 D Uw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 Fw' Rw' F' Bw B Fw D2 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *F' U2 D2 L D2 B D Rw' Fw2 Bw2 B2 F Uw2 Lw U2 F' Dw' U2 Rw D B Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 L F2 L2 D F D' R U R Uw Rw' Uw' Lw B D' L2 Fw U2 D' F' Bw2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F2 U Dw' Bw' U L' U' F B Rw' 3Fw'
*3. *Dw' Fw D B' Uw U Dw' B R' F2 Uw' U B F' U D' Bw Uw Bw Uw2 B2 Bw Rw Fw' B' F L B' Rw' F' Lw2 B2 Lw U2 F' Fw Rw D Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Fw Dw R Dw' Bw F2 Lw Rw L2 Uw' U Rw D' Lw R' Rw 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 3Fw' D 3Rw' Lw Fw 3Rw Uw' R' D2 Dw' R2 Lw Uw2 L2 Fw' 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw Uw' L Fw' 3Rw' L' B Bw Lw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw Lw' U' F B D' Uw' F2 3Uw2 Lw F Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 R 3Rw' Uw 3Uw Dw2 Fw Lw' F2 Fw' R2 Lw2 D' U' Fw L2 D' 3Rw F2 Rw 3Uw2 L2 3Uw' U Uw Fw2 3Uw' Lw 3Rw Dw Uw2 B' F D' 3Uw F' x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw' 3Uw2 R' Bw' R2 3Fw' 3Bw' B' 3Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw' Lw D L2 Lw2 3Uw 3Bw 3Fw2 3Lw2 Lw' R L2 Rw2 B 3Dw 3Bw2 U 3Dw' B Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 U2 Dw2 F2 Bw2 B2 3Rw2 R2 Fw2 F U2 Lw' Fw' L Dw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Rw2 R Bw' Lw L 3Lw R' Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 L R2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Bw B2 Dw Bw Uw 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw' Bw2 L' F Fw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Lw' B2 3Lw B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw Fw 3Bw Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' B Bw Uw2 3Fw2 Rw U2 3Fw Bw' y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 D2 R F' U' L2 F2 D' L F U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 Rw2
*2. *D R U' F' D' B' D L U2 B2 R2 F2 B' R2 B D' F' R' Fw' Uw2
*3. *L F2 D' R B2 R2 L2 B' U L2 D2 F L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U' Rw Uw2
*4. *D B D' R F' D2 F' D L' B L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *R' U' R' D L F D' R' U2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F' Rw Uw2
*6. *R2 B D' R L' U2 B' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D R D' Rw2 Uw2
*7. *U' F R' L D L' U' B2 R F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 R U' Rw'
*8. *F D2 B L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R U' F' L2 U R D U F' D Fw Uw2
*9. *F D2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 R' U' R D2 L B' L' U Fw Uw2
*10. *R' D' B2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 D R' D' R' D' L2 F' Rw2
*11. *F R B R2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' R B R2 D F D Rw2
*12. *F B' L2 U2 L' B' R F2 U' L2 B' R U2 F2 U2 D2 R' U2 Rw' Uw2
*13. *D' B U2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B F' U F2 D' L F' R2 B' L2 Fw Uw'
*14. *L F2 R D2 R D2 B2 R F R' F2 U F L2 R2 F L D' R2 Uw
*15. *U2 D2 F' U2 L F' U' B L' F2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' D L2 Uw
*16. *R U' L R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B F R' F U F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*17. *F' R F' D2 R D2 F D R' L' D2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' Uw'
*18. *R F L2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F' U R U' F L D' F D' Fw' Uw2
*19. *U L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 R F' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*20. *D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B F2 L2 D R F' U F2 U R2 B U' Rw Uw2
*21. *R L' B2 U D' F D2 F2 R L2 D' F2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 Fw
*22. *B' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 B' L R' B' L F D' L F2 Uw'
*23. *L B D R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L' F U R2 F2 L2 U' F R2 Uw2
*24. *D B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L R U2 B F' L U F' U Fw Uw
*25. *B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' L2 R' F' U R B D' B D2 Fw Uw2
*26. *F' D2 F L B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' U F' D2 R B2 D Rw2
*27. *B' F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U' B' F' R B' U' R' B' D L' D2 Rw
*28. *R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' L R2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*29. *L2 U R2 L' F' D R B' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U Rw' Uw'
*30. *B2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 F D F2 U' R' B L' B D' Fw Uw
*31. *D2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L' F' R2 D2 B2 D' L R D2 Fw' Uw
*32. *F U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R U2 B R' F L F' D2 F2 U L Fw' Uw2
*33. *L' F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 F' R' D L2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L' Fw Uw2
*34. *F L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B L D' R U2 L R' U' R' Uw'
*35. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 F' D' R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *D' F B' D' F2 U' R' F2 L F' U R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*37. *F' L B L B D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R F' D L' B' L D Rw' Uw'
*38. *F2 B' L2 D' R L' B' U2 F' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B D2 Fw'
*39. *L2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 B D' R F2 D2 L F L Fw' Uw
*40. *R2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 L B U' B2 L' B2 R D R' F' L' U Rw' Uw2
*41. *B2 L' F R2 D' R' F R' L2 F' B2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R U2 Rw'
*42. *U2 R' U' D2 F D B2 D L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B' L2 F' R F2 Rw
*43. *F' U L2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F R' D2 B' F L' D' L' Fw' Uw2
*44. *D L D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R F2 R B R' B2 U R2 U F L2 U' Fw Uw
*45. *F' D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' R U2 L2 F R' F2 U L' R
*46. *U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U' R2 F U R' B L2 D' B U B Rw' Uw'
*47. *L' B D F' R' U2 F2 R B2 R B2 R2 U' L2 B' D R' B F2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *D' B2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U R F' U' B2 L' B' U R' Fw Uw2
*49. *U R' D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 L' B2 L' B2 U L F D2 B' L U' Fw Uw'
*50. *D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U F' D U2 R F' U' L D2 F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*51. *R' B U2 B D2 F L2 B' R2 B U L2 F2 U' L U B U Fw'
*52. *R2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B D' L2 U R2 Uw2
*53. *B' U2 B U' R F' U2 F2 B D' F' B2 D' B2 R2 U D L2
*54. *U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F' L2 U L D' U' F' U' R B' D2 B F' Rw
*55. *R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B' L D' R B' U2 F' D' Rw Uw'
*56. *L B U2 F D2 L2 F R2 F L2 R B U2 R D2 U' R' D2 B2 Rw
*57. *B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 B U L' U F' R2 D R' B U2 L2 Uw
*58. *F R2 D' F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F U' L D' F2 D B2 Rw' Uw
*59. *D' R B U' L2 U B F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D Rw'
*60. *F' L' F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 F R2 D B2 D' R2 F L D' L2 R Fw Uw'
*61. *R' B L' F' D L2 F2 U B' U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 Uw2
*62. *L' F R' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F R2 L F' D' L' D2 U L Fw
*63. *L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F U2 B D2 F L D' F D U2 B F D2 F Rw2 Uw
*64. *U B' L' B' D2 L D' R D F L2 F R2 U2 F U2 F2 B Rw2 Uw'
*65. *F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B U B2 D' L2 B2 R F U Rw'
*66. *D' B L' F2 D' B2 D2 B R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U F2 R F Rw Uw
*67. *U F' B' R' D2 B2 R' F D F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F' U2 Rw Uw'
*68. *R' F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 B' R' U' B' R2 F2 Rw
*69. *F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L B U' F2 R' B2 D' F' U Rw' Uw2
*70. *U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' R' U' F L' U2 B' F D2 U2 L' U Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U2 R F2 B R D L2 B L D2 B2 D' R2 U' D' F2 U F
*2. *F U F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 L D' L' D' F' L2
*3. *R2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 B R' D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2
*4. *R' D' F R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B' D' R2 D L' U' B' F2
*5. *L U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F L' F D U2 B L R F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F R' D' F' D' R' D B L' R2 D
*2. *F' U2 L F2 R U2 L U2 B2 L' D B' R' F' L2 D' F2 U2 F2
*3. *L F2 D R F U' D B R2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2
*4. *B' F2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D' F R F2 R2 U B R' F'
*5. *L' F' R' F U L U2 B' D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 F' L' D2 F' U R L' B2 U2 L B2 L' D2 B2 R U L2
*2. *D' R' U R2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R F2
*3. *R D B U' B2 D' F' U R2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' B2
*4. *R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B' L B2 F' U' F2 L D2 F' R'
*5. *F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L' B U' R2 D' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F' B U' R' B' U R' L2 U L2 B U2 F' U2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R F U R' D' R' F' R B2 U2 R B2 D2 R F2 L2 F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F B L' U2 F B2 R L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U R U' F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
*3. *R U' R' B' U2 R2 B L2 D2 B D B' D' B2 R B' F R
*4. *U R' B2 D B2 R2 U D2 F2 D' R L D F B2 L D2 F' Fw2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L2 B U2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Fw2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw' U R2 Fw Rw2 Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *R' D R' F R2 B U F2 R D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R F2
*4. *U F B2 U2 F2 R L F2 R2 L B2 U2 F U2 L' F2 L2 F' D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L' D Rw2 Uw2 D' R Fw2 U' D2 R' D Fw Uw2 D2 B2 D' Rw' D2 U Fw B' Uw' R' D2
*5. *Rw' B' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R' Lw2 F Fw2 Lw Bw2 D R2 B F' Fw' Lw' U' Dw2 Fw2 F2 L' R2 B' Dw' Fw' Uw2 D Dw' B U L F L' U2 F2 B' Dw2 F' R L2 F' U R' Rw' U2 Dw Bw B2 Dw2 Bw B2 Rw2 Bw D2 U2 Uw B2 L'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2
*3. *F' R2 D' L' U F2 L2 D' R' L2 D2 B2 U L2 U D R' B'
*4. *L' B2 D' U' B' U2 L' R D' B R' B2 R U2 B2 R U2 L U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 U' L Uw2 Rw2 U2 B2 D' R2 F Rw2 L Fw U2 R' Uw B2 Rw B2 F2 U' Rw
*5. *Uw B Bw' Fw2 Dw' R' B' Lw R' D' B' Bw D' Uw Bw F Dw2 B U' B' Dw F Bw2 Rw U2 F Rw Bw Dw' Uw Lw2 F L' U Fw Uw' R' B2 L2 Uw2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 Dw2 Lw Dw Lw' Rw2 Fw' Bw' L2 B Uw2 Fw Rw F' Rw B2
*6. *U2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw D' 3Uw' L Uw2 D2 L2 Rw' Dw R2 L2 U' 3Uw2 Uw Fw2 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' R2 Rw 3Uw2 U Fw 3Fw2 Bw' U2 Rw2 L2 F Fw2 3Rw U2 Bw Fw2 3Uw D Rw2 Bw U2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' D2 Bw D' Rw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw Fw D B Dw L' 3Fw2 Dw R2 B2 L' Lw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 B2 D2 Uw' R' F' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U F
*3. *F' B2 L U' D2 R F L U2 D2 F' B2 L2 B U2 F2 D R' D
*4. *R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' L B U2 F B' Uw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 F' B2 D2 L Fw2 F R U' B' Uw R' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U' B2 Uw2 L Fw2
*5. *Uw' L2 U2 R Lw' Bw' Dw F' L Bw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 D B' Rw2 Uw' L' B2 D Uw2 F2 B Lw B' Dw' U2 R2 F2 B' Lw2 B2 Bw' F2 Uw2 F B2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Bw U Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F' Rw Lw2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Rw' Bw Uw2 U2 L' D B' U
*6. *3Rw R2 Uw Lw2 L Uw 3Uw R 3Rw' Bw Uw' L R D2 Lw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw F' R' L Bw2 B F2 Dw L' 3Fw F2 3Uw B' U Rw' Dw' L Fw' Uw B Bw2 D2 R2 U2 Dw' L' Rw2 3Fw Dw Rw U' Bw' Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Lw2 R 3Rw Dw' Lw Fw' Dw' L 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw U Uw' Fw2 Dw2 F' L2 R Bw' L2 R Uw' Rw' Lw2 U2
*7. *Rw' Lw' 3Bw' R 3Bw2 R Fw' 3Bw Dw' Fw' U2 L 3Rw R Bw R 3Bw 3Rw F' 3Lw D2 F Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 F2 Bw' U' 3Fw' Bw2 Dw D' R 3Lw L' 3Bw' Dw' Uw D 3Bw' 3Lw U2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw' Rw L' R U F' 3Uw Uw2 U' Fw' 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 3Bw Rw' Fw 3Lw' 3Bw Fw' L2 Rw' 3Fw L' Fw2 L2 3Fw Uw2 Lw' 3Uw Fw2 D' Dw2 L2 3Fw Bw 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw2 R Rw' L Lw B' Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 L' F Dw2 Uw2 D U2 3Bw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL1+ UL4+ U2- R5+ D2- L2- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ DR
*2. *UR1- DR2- DL5- UL4+ U5- R5+ D2- L1- ALL3- y2 U1- R0+ D5- L5- ALL5- DR DL UL
*3. *UR2- DR5- DL6+ UL1+ U0+ R6+ D5+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U1+ R6+ D2- L0+ ALL3- DL UL
*4. *UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL6+ U3- R1+ D5+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R3- D3- L2- ALL2-
*5. *UR6+ DR1+ DL6+ UL6+ U3- R3- D1- L5- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL3- DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U B' R L R' B L' U L' u' b
*2. *L' R' B' L B' R B' U R' U' R r' b'
*3. *L' R B' R B R' B L' U' R U' l r' b'
*4. *L B R B' R U B L' U R' L' u l' r'
*5. *U' R B' R' B' R' U B' R' U L u b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2)
*2. *(3,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,-2)
*3. *(4,0) / (-4,2) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,0)
*4. *(1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,-5) / (2,0)
*5. *(6,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (2,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' B' R' B U' L' B R B
*2. *L U R' L' B U L' B' R U L
*3. *U R L R L' U L' U' R' B U
*4. *B L B' L B L' B' R U' B L'
*5. *R U L B R L U' R' L R' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BR2 flip R' F2' R2' BL2 BR R2' F flip U R BR2 BL2 U F2' L2 BR2' U2' R' F2' R' F2 U2' R U F2 R U2 R'
*2. *flip U2' F' R BR2 BL2' BR2' flip U2' L2' BL' U BL2' U2 L' U F2 R' U F2' U2' R F2' R U2' R F'
*3. *R2 F2 flip BL2 U2 BR2' R U' F' BR' flip R2' BR2 R2 U2' BL' L' BL L' R2' U' F R2' U2' F R2 F2 U2' R
*4. *flip F R BL2 U L' U2 L flip U R2' F' U2 BL BR2 BL2' L' BL2' F2' U2' R2' F2' U F2' U2' R2' F2 U2 F2 U2'
*5. *R2 flip U R2' BR R BL U2' BR' U flip R2 U2' BL2 L2 BL L2 BR BL2 U' F' U R' U2 R U R2 F2 U2' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U' R U' R U' R2 F' R U2 R'
*3. *D' B' D' F B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' L B' R D' F' R'
*4. *D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U' B D F2 L' F' L2 D Rw2 D' R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L' F2 D2 L' Fw U' Fw U2 Fw2 Uw' F Rw' R' B2 L' Fw'
*5. *Fw' L' F2 Lw' B D2 R B2 Bw Rw' Uw' U' Lw R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Lw' F2 Fw2 Dw Fw F2 R' Rw' Fw Lw' D Fw' Rw B D Lw' Fw2 Lw2 L Rw Bw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Dw B2 R Bw2 Uw D' Dw U Fw' B Dw' L D2 Rw Fw D2 Dw2 F2
*OH. *U' D2 R F2 U' R2 F' L' D' B' U D2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR0+ DL2+ UL2+ U0+ R3- D2+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U3- R4+ D5+ L4+ ALL0+ UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L R' L' B' U B U R B' U B u b'
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) /
*Skewb. *U L R U' L' B' R B' R U B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B F' L' l' L' b f' F' f' F L' R' B' L' R' B L R
*2. *L' F l' L' r b' r f l b R' B' L F R B' R
*3. *L r b' l r b' f' r' B L R' B R' B' F L' B
*4. *B' F f' l' b r f' l' R' B' L R B' F' L F
*5. *L R' r f F R' l f' r R B L R' B' L R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L Uw' Lw' R Uw' Rw' U Bw L R B Uw' Rw Uw Bw Rw Uw' Lw Rw' Lw' l r'
*2. *B' Lw' Bw U' Rw R Bw L' Uw' R' Uw Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' Lw' l r b
*3. *Lw' Bw R Uw Bw' U B' Uw' L R Bw' Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Rw Uw Lw' u l' r'
*4. *Lw' Bw U' Rw R Bw U' B' Lw Bw' L Bw' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Bw Lw u r b'
*5. *U Rw' L' Uw' Rw' U' R B Rw Uw Lw Bw' Uw Rw' Uw Lw Bw u' l' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U2 R U L D2 R U2 R D R D2 L2 U R U R U L D L D R2 U L D2 R U3 L D3 R U3 L2 D L D2 R U3 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U3 L D L D L D R U L U R U R D2 R D L U L U L U R D R2 D L U2 R D L U L D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 L2 U3 R D2 R D L2 U R2 D R U3 L D3 R U3 L D3 L2 U2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U2 L D R U R D L D R U L3 U2 R D R2 D L D L U L U2 R2 D2 L2 U R U R2 D2 L2 U L U R2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L U R2 U2 L3 D2 R3 D L U2 L2 D2 R U R U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R3 U L3 D R D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F R' D L2 B F' L2 U2 B U R' B2 U L2 U' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' R' F' L2 U' B R' D2 U R D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F L2 D R' F R D' L' D F D' U B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L' D F L2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F D' B2 L' D F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F' B L2 B R F2 B D F' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L F' U' R L' B' R2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R D'
*2. *R D2 L' R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L2 D' F L' R D2 U
*3. *L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F' R B' F L2 D L F R
*4. *F L2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U B' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L' F2 L
*5. *F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 L F2 R B U B' D2 R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UB LB RF UF UL UB RF UF UR UF UB UR LB UL UB UR RF RB UR UF UL UF LF UL LF UL UF UB UR RB UB RB LF DF DL DR DF RF UF LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LF+ UF UR- UB LF+2 LB-2 DB+2 LB+2 DB-2 DF+2 RF+ UR+ DL DF+
*2. * UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UL UF UR UF UL UB RF UR UF UL LB RF UR UF RF RB UB RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UR RF LF UF DL DF LF UF UR DR RF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL- RB+2 UR-2
*3. * UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UL LB RF UF UL RF UF UR UB UL UB LB UL LB RB LF UF UR UL RB UR UB LB RB UB UR LF UF UL LF DB RB DB DL DR RF RB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+2 LB UL RF+2 DR+2
*4. * UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UB LB UB RF UR UF UB UR UL RF UR UF UB UR LB UB LB RF RB UR RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UF LB UL RB DB LB DR DF RF UR RB UB DB LB DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB DF+ LF+2 DR RB+ DF LF-
*5. * UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UB UR UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL LB LF UF UR UL RB UR UB RF RB UB UR LF UL UF RF DR RF RB DR RB DF DL LF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 LF DR-2 UR DB+ DL-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R' F' R' F' U F L F' L' U' D R BR R' BR' D' U' L R' F L R F L' R' U' R' U' F' B' BL B' U F' R B
*2. *U L' R' L' F' L F R U B L BL L' BL' B' U L' U F' L R F' R F' R L' U F' L BL' B L BL D R' F
*3. *BL' B' U' B U BL U L' U BL' U' B' U B BL L U' L' U L' R U' L F U L' F R F L R L B' D' L' BR U' BL'
*4. *U' BL' B BL B' U' BL L' BL B BL U' L' BL' B BL F R L F U' L U R' U' R' L BL B U BR R' BR' BL
*5. *R D BR R BR' R' D' R' F R D R BR R' BR' D' F' R' F U' F' U' R' F' U' R' L F R' L' B' L' F BR' B' U' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2022)

Results for week 6: Congratulations to YouCubing, ichcubegerne, and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(166)
1.  1.23 Legomanz
2.  1.37 BrianJ
3.  1.40 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.59 leomannen
5.  1.61 Caíque crispim
6.  1.64 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.67 RP_Cubed
8.  1.70 Ianis Chele
9.  1.81 TipsterTrickster 
10.  1.88 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  1.89 asacuber
12.  1.99 Antto Pitkänen
13.  2.05 Imran Rahman
14.  2.18 sean_cut4
15.  2.19 darrensaito
16.  2.23 Luke Garrett
17.  2.33 Shaun Mack
18.  2.46 cubingintherain
19.  2.48 DhruvA
20.  2.49 Hayden Ng
21.  2.54 TheCubingAddict980
22.  2.67 Cale S
23.  2.71 Liam Wadek
24.  2.72 Heewon Seo
25.  2.73 Dream Cubing
26.  2.74 Kael Hitchcock
27.  2.77 Boris McCoy
28.  2.78 mihnea3000
29.  2.79 cuberkid10
29.  2.79 Benyó
31.  2.83 parkertrager
32.  2.85 YouCubing
32.  2.85 DGCubes
34.  2.88 tJardigradHe
35.  2.95 sqAree
36.  2.99 Cuber2s
37.  3.00 Mantas U
38.  3.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  3.14 sigalig
40.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
41.  3.19 CubableYT
42.  3.24 lilwoaji
43.  3.25 Benjamin Warry
44.  3.29 ARSCubing
45.  3.30 Nuuk cuber
46.  3.32 MartinN13
47.  3.34 Cuber JH
48.  3.37 DesertWolf
49.  3.42 midnightcuberx
50.  3.43 Fisko
51.  3.55 Allagos
51.  3.55 VectorCubes
53.  3.58 Milominxx
54.  3.62 Ricardo Zapata
55.  3.79 gsingh
55.  3.79 Mieeetek4
57.  3.80 Ontricus
58.  3.81 bpaulson
59.  3.82 Parke187
60.  3.85 oliverpallo
60.  3.85 OJ Cubing
60.  3.85 Cubey_Tube
63.  3.93 eyeballboi
63.  3.93 vishwasankarcubing
65.  3.97 TheReasonableCuber
65.  3.97 Glincons
65.  3.97 Der Der
68.  3.98 Cody_Caston
69.  3.99 CB21
70.  4.00 WoowyBaby
71.  4.01 TheEpicCuber
72.  4.02 PCCuber
73.  4.04 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  4.04 wearephamily1719
75.  4.06 weatherman223
76.  4.13 beabernardes
77.  4.27 Θperm
78.  4.31 Josiah Blomker
78.  4.31 Fred Lang
80.  4.35 colegemuth
81.  4.36 trangium
81.  4.36 Predther
83.  4.39 EvanWright1
84.  4.40 bennettstouder
85.  4.44 JustGoodCuber
86.  4.50 tommyo11
87.  4.63 ichcubegerne
88.  4.68 White KB
89.  4.70 Paradox4
90.  4.73 lumes2121
91.  4.74 Hubbabubba10100
92.  4.78 d2polld
93.  4.79 brad711
94.  4.87 Isaiah Scott
95.  4.88 Alpha cuber
96.  4.91 Firestorming_1
97.  4.92 scarycreeper
98.  4.98 Astr4l
98.  4.98 Scrollo
100.  4.99 dhafin
100.  4.99 Reirto-RRNF
102.  5.02 Y cuber
103.  5.07 hydynn
104.  5.14 Neon47
105.  5.21 hackertyper492
106.  5.26 qwr
107.  5.29 revaldoah
108.  5.32 Loffy8
109.  5.34 Lookify cubef
110.  5.36 thatkid
111.  5.48 Riddler97
112.  5.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
113.  5.55 treyg0606
114.  5.57 epride17
115.  5.60 cuberswoop
116.  5.69 filmip
117.  5.83 Lightning
118.  5.85 Pfannkuchener
119.  5.97 Martwin
120.  6.00 SPEEEEED
121.  6.11 nonsub20cuber
121.  6.11 Theoruff
123.  6.13 samuel roveran
124.  6.17 Li Xiang
125.  6.22 Ethanawoll
126.  6.26 BlueAcidball
127.  6.31 CryptoConnor
128.  6.49 KellanTheCubingCoder
129.  6.62 Poorcuber09
130.  6.65 kirbzcitkatz
131.  6.71 [email protected]
132.  6.95 XDtoMe
133.  6.97 nanocube
134.  7.08 padddi
135.  7.27 SuperCrafter51
136.  7.46 pb_cuber
136.  7.46 One Wheel
138.  7.53 Mike Hughey
139.  7.84 cometcubes
140.  8.10 Waiz
141.  8.31 Jrg
142.  8.64 thomas.sch
143.  9.05 balugawale
144.  9.15 Sellerie11
145.  9.23 Rubika-37-021204
146.  9.56 freshcuber.de
147.  9.63 RonnyAce
148.  10.05 Juan Bababooey
149.  10.15 4ce7heGuy
150.  10.25 MCRocks323
151.  12.02 0987654321
152.  12.09 J727S
153.  12.37 shaswat bajracharya
154.  12.65 sporteisvogel
155.  12.79 YaBoiKemp
156.  12.83 Mr Cuber
157.  12.97 Mormi
158.  13.13 Jacck
159.  13.52 kflynn
160.  15.03 Krökeldil
161.  15.16 MatsBergsten
162.  16.02 Natan’s Life
163.  19.60 http_Noel
164.  20.87 SupermacyJ
165.  24.00 Egb
166.  DNF Chandra.cuber


*3x3x3*(219)
1.  5.81 Ate Pero
2.  6.39 Luke Garrett
3.  6.87 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.97 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.10 dycocubix
6.  7.20 Haribo
7.  7.37 Khairur Rachim
8.  7.40 Mantas U
9.  7.47 Shaun Mack
10.  7.57 lilwoaji
11.  7.74 tJardigradHe
12.  7.80 DLXCubing
13.  7.93 2017LAMB06
14.  7.97 darrensaito
15.  8.12 cuberkid10
16.  8.13 RP_Cubed
17.  8.33 eyeballboi
18.  8.35 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.39 logofetesulo1
20.  8.42 Charles Jerome
21.  8.46 Jacob Nokes
22.  8.49 Ianis Chele
23.  8.73 mihnea3000
24.  8.79 KrokosB
25.  8.88 asacuber
26.  8.97 vishwasankarcubing
27.  9.00 Isaiah Scott
28.  9.02 Kylegadj
29.  9.04 Heewon Seo
30.  9.09 jihu1011
31.  9.13 Dream Cubing
31.  9.13 Allagos
33.  9.29 EvanWright1
34.  9.32 Max C.
35.  9.35 GenTheThief
36.  9.41 Benyó
37.  9.44 cubingintherain
38.  9.46 GioccioCuber
39.  9.48 Boris McCoy
40.  9.51 leomannen
41.  9.61 ichcubegerne
42.  9.64 yijunleow
43.  9.74 remopihel
44.  9.94 YouCubing
45.  9.98 DGCubes
45.  9.98 Liam Wadek
47.  10.03 sigalig
48.  10.04 nico_german_cuber
49.  10.08 hackertyper492
50.  10.14 Ontricus
51.  10.16 Hayden Ng
52.  10.27 Cale S
53.  10.32 brad711
54.  10.46 hah27
55.  10.47 Arachane
56.  10.48 Keenan Johnson
57.  10.50 DhruvA
58.  10.65 wearephamily1719
59.  10.75 Petro Leum
60.  10.84 midnightcuberx
61.  10.87 Brayden Gilland
62.  10.93 tommyo11
63.  10.97 sean_cut4
64.  10.98 VectorCubes
65.  11.06 Parke187
66.  11.10 Caíque crispim
67.  11.13 weatherman223
68.  11.17 20luky3
69.  11.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  11.27 gsingh
71.  11.42 Paradox4
72.  11.43 abunickabhi
73.  11.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
74.  11.48 d2polld
75.  11.53 Cuber JH
76.  11.56 Nuuk cuber
77.  11.57 lumes2121
78.  11.71 CubableYT
79.  11.73 bh13
80.  11.83 PCCuber
81.  11.87 Fred Lang
82.  11.89 TheCubingAddict980
83.  11.90 oliverpallo
84.  12.03 BlueAcidball
85.  12.05 Fisko
86.  12.10 Neon47
87.  12.22 beabernardes
88.  12.23 sqAree
89.  12.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
90.  12.35 Antto Pitkänen
91.  12.36 Trexrush1
92.  12.49 MattP98
93.  12.50 OJ Cubing
94.  12.61 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  12.65 TheSilverBeluga
96.  12.67 Cubey_Tube
97.  12.70 Cuber2s
98.  12.75 Mieeetek4
99.  12.81 Riddler97
100.  12.91 MartinN13
101.  13.02 Loffy8
102.  13.12 dhafin
103.  13.20 Predther
104.  13.26 JakeAK
105.  13.32 TheReasonableCuber
106.  13.36 ARSCubing
107.  13.44 DesertWolf
108.  13.62 cuberswoop
109.  13.65 CB21
110.  13.74 RapsinSix
111.  13.83 breadears
112.  14.11 ican97
113.  14.13 Milominxx
114.  14.23 xyzzy
114.  14.23 colegemuth
116.  14.26 Alpha cuber
117.  14.46 MCuber
118.  14.47 CuberM
119.  14.51 TheEpicCuber
120.  14.53 revaldoah
121.  14.64 Der Der
122.  14.72 4ce7heGuy
123.  14.90 WoowyBaby
124.  15.08 Lvl9001Wizard
125.  15.11 epride17
126.  15.21 bennettstouder
127.  15.22 Cody_Caston
128.  15.26 pizzacrust
129.  15.33 Midnight_Cuber
130.  15.41 thatkid
131.  15.43 Ricardo Zapata
132.  15.58 Θperm
133.  15.66 kirbzcitkatz
134.  15.67 Lijunhui
135.  15.72 Firestorming_1
136.  15.86 Keule
137.  15.98 John Benwell
138.  16.05 JustGoodCuber
139.  16.39 50ph14
140.  16.52 bradyung
141.  16.55 scarycreeper
142.  16.73 [email protected]
143.  16.84 XDtoMe
144.  17.05 White KB
144.  17.05 Leonard Erik Gombár
146.  17.22 LittleLumos
147.  17.74 Sellerie11
148.  18.01 Reirto-RRNF
149.  18.12 KellanTheCubingCoder
150.  18.35 timmon
151.  18.74 Astr4l
152.  18.94 Lightning
153.  19.00 Kael Hitchcock
154.  19.27 CryptoConnor
155.  19.36 Li Xiang
156.  19.58 Shaquille_oatmeal
157.  19.59 padddi
158.  19.64 pb_cuber
159.  19.82 Lookify cubef
160.  20.15 samuel roveran
161.  20.22 Ethanawoll
162.  20.32 SPEEEEED
163.  20.42 Martwin
164.  20.46 Lord0gnome
165.  20.54 Alex DiTuro
166.  20.60 Scrollo
167.  20.95 hydynn
168.  21.04 Poorcuber09
169.  21.62 Dageris
170.  22.28 N4C0
171.  22.60 Mike Hughey
171.  22.60 Merp
173.  22.78 Theoruff
174.  23.00 sporteisvogel
175.  23.05 One Wheel
176.  23.58 Jrg
177.  24.12 nonsub20cuber
178.  24.46 YaBoiKemp
179.  25.03 qwr
180.  25.59 Elisa
181.  25.96 freshcuber.de
182.  26.10 nanocube
183.  26.32 Lord brainy
184.  26.53 SuperCrafter51
185.  26.69 bpaulson
186.  27.40 Rubika-37-021204
187.  27.45 Ksawierov
188.  28.18 Nash171
189.  28.89 thomas.sch
190.  29.28 Parth
191.  29.44 shaswat bajracharya
192.  30.91 Waiz
192.  30.91 kflynn
194.  31.42 t-perm
195.  31.91 Juan Bababooey
196.  32.09 Jacck
197.  32.93 MatsBergsten
198.  33.70 MinusOne
199.  33.93 Mr Cuber
200.  34.52 TruettM
201.  35.98 0987654321
202.  36.56 Oren Lester
203.  38.60 Krökeldil
204.  39.43 Hubbabubba10100
205.  39.89 cometcubes
206.  40.39 SupermacyJ
207.  43.99 Mormi
208.  44.00 J727S
209.  44.94 siddhanshisethi
210.  46.65 Lutz_P
211.  47.37 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
212.  50.00 Natan’s Life
213.  50.31 http_Noel
214.  53.96 RonnyAce
215.  54.38 MCRocks323
216.  1:06.42 mesa cubing
217.  1:33.84 pafnuti
218.  DNF parkertrager
218.  DNF Chandra.cuber


*4x4x4*(116)
1.  29.20 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  30.05 Dream Cubing
3.  30.17 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  30.36 BrianJ
5.  30.63 tJardigradHe
6.  30.90 Shaun Mack
7.  31.83 Jacob Nokes
8.  32.67 Luke Garrett
9.  33.18 Heewon Seo
10.  34.41 BradenTheMagician
11.  35.06 ichcubegerne
12.  35.78 Hayden Ng
13.  36.01 darrensaito
14.  37.07 logofetesulo1
15.  37.62 RP_Cubed
16.  38.18 Ricardo Zapata
17.  38.28 20luky3
18.  38.42 cubingintherain
19.  38.55 Benyó
20.  38.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  39.10 Glincons
22.  40.22 sigalig
23.  40.40 leomannen
24.  40.59 wearephamily1719
25.  40.71 sean_cut4
26.  40.94 abunickabhi
27.  41.18 DGCubes
28.  41.48 Liam Wadek
29.  41.50 tommyo11
30.  42.10 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  42.19 MartinN13
32.  43.22 nico_german_cuber
33.  43.29 DhruvA
34.  43.48 Ianis Chele
35.  44.23 Boris McCoy
36.  44.29 TheReasonableCuber
37.  44.31 eyeballboi
38.  45.03 YouCubing
39.  45.64 Ontricus
40.  45.99 Mieeetek4
41.  46.23 MattP98
42.  46.40 Neon47
43.  46.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44.  46.73 Dylan Swarts
45.  46.84 CB21
46.  47.37 Keenan Johnson
47.  47.39 drpfisherman
48.  47.66 Allagos
49.  47.75 beabernardes
50.  48.08 Caíque crispim
51.  48.39 bennettstouder
52.  49.79 epride17
53.  49.85 CubableYT
54.  50.00 midnightcuberx
55.  50.12 hackertyper492
56.  50.17 OJ Cubing
57.  50.30 Nuuk cuber
58.  50.58 PCCuber
59.  50.68 breadears
60.  50.84 Parke187
60.  50.84 John Benwell
62.  50.99 Fisko
63.  51.90 TheEpicCuber
64.  51.95 lumes2121
65.  52.25 thatkid
66.  52.56 Fred Lang
67.  52.57 colegemuth
68.  53.91 Cody_Caston
69.  54.79 gsingh
70.  55.26 weatherman223
71.  55.34 Cubey_Tube
72.  59.13 Pfannkuchener
73.  59.31 Isaiah Scott
74.  59.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  59.68 Loffy8
76.  1:00.36 BlueAcidball
77.  1:00.91 revaldoah
78.  1:01.38 Alpha cuber
79.  1:01.95 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  1:02.30 Firestorming_1
81.  1:02.40 Predther
82.  1:02.82 JustGoodCuber
83.  1:04.94 Poorcuber09
84.  1:06.26 cuberswoop
85.  1:06.68 kirbzcitkatz
86.  1:07.06 Ethanawoll
87.  1:09.04 Li Xiang
88.  1:10.94 Paradox4
89.  1:13.14 One Wheel
90.  1:13.23 d2polld
91.  1:13.34 White KB
92.  1:16.91 4ce7heGuy
93.  1:17.97 ARSCubing
94.  1:18.88 Sellerie11
95.  1:22.23 Milominxx
96.  1:25.96 sporteisvogel
97.  1:26.57 Kael Hitchcock
98.  1:26.65 timmon
99.  1:26.91 scarycreeper
100.  1:29.13 Jrg
101.  1:32.00 freshcuber.de
102.  1:37.63 thomas.sch
103.  1:43.51 Mike Hughey
104.  1:44.78 samuel roveran
105.  1:46.37 Rubika-37-021204
106.  1:50.18 Jacck
107.  1:53.13 YaBoiKemp
108.  1:54.30 kflynn
109.  2:00.08 Alex DiTuro
110.  2:03.00 SuperCrafter51
111.  2:21.12 Astr4l
112.  2:22.59 MatsBergsten
113.  2:38.13 0987654321
114.  2:58.24 Parth
115.  3:08.37 siddhanshisethi
116.  4:18.39 MCRocks323


*5x5x5*(76)
1.  54.49 tJardigradHe
2.  56.34 Jacob Nokes
3.  57.87 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:00.54 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  1:02.89 Benyó
6.  1:02.90 RP_Cubed
7.  1:03.24 FaLoL
8.  1:04.28 ichcubegerne
9.  1:04.79 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:05.30 Heewon Seo
11.  1:05.42 darrensaito
12.  1:05.69 Hayden Ng
13.  1:13.59 Liam Wadek
14.  1:14.24 DhruvA
15.  1:16.26 DGCubes
16.  1:16.98 sigalig
17.  1:17.16 MartinN13
18.  1:17.83 leomannen
19.  1:19.23 logofetesulo1
20.  1:20.08 sean_cut4
21.  1:20.75 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:20.76 Ricardo Zapata
23.  1:22.08 YouCubing
24.  1:23.96 abunickabhi
25.  1:25.75 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:26.70 Neon47
27.  1:27.94 beabernardes
28.  1:28.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  1:28.69 GenTheThief
30.  1:28.93 TheEpicCuber
31.  1:30.16 CB21
32.  1:30.45 colegemuth
33.  1:31.13 Ontricus
34.  1:31.53 Mieeetek4
35.  1:31.93 Nuuk cuber
36.  1:34.55 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:35.00 tommyo11
38.  1:37.36 Allagos
39.  1:38.50 DistanceRunner25
40.  1:40.09 OJ Cubing
41.  1:40.44 epride17
42.  1:42.62 Pfannkuchener
43.  1:45.85 breadears
44.  1:46.18 Parke187
45.  1:49.59 thatkid
46.  1:50.09 CubableYT
47.  1:51.29 Cubey_Tube
48.  1:51.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:52.47 Cuber2s
50.  1:52.99 Firestorming_1
51.  1:57.58 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  2:01.00 Kael Hitchcock
53.  2:01.82 lumes2121
54.  2:04.84 bennettstouder
55.  2:05.22 Ethanawoll
56.  2:13.51 Loffy8
57.  2:14.25 midnightcuberx
58.  2:16.07 One Wheel
59.  2:21.48 Predther
60.  2:23.31 Jrg
61.  2:23.57 JustGoodCuber
62.  2:26.95 revaldoah
63.  2:30.50 Rubika-37-021204
64.  2:31.57 White KB
65.  2:36.43 Mike Hughey
66.  2:36.56 ARSCubing
67.  2:39.20 sporteisvogel
68.  2:40.46 Alex DiTuro
69.  2:53.59 thomas.sch
70.  2:57.01 Jacck
71.  3:09.25 freshcuber.de
72.  3:52.47 MatsBergsten
73.  4:50.51 kflynn
74.  6:40.11 0987654321
75.  DNF Dylan Swarts
75.  DNF PCCuber


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:32.27 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.69 Jacob Nokes
3.  1:50.87 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:56.13 ichcubegerne
5.  2:05.52 Liam Wadek
6.  2:10.77 Heewon Seo
7.  2:14.63 CubableYT
8.  2:15.60 sigalig
9.  2:17.07 Keroma12
10.  2:17.76 YouCubing
11.  2:25.38 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:26.41 MartinN13
13.  2:27.99 CB21
14.  2:32.22 xyzzy
15.  2:37.89 MCuber
16.  2:42.97 DGCubes
17.  2:44.41 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:51.23 DistanceRunner25
19.  2:51.85 nico_german_cuber
20.  2:53.75 TheReasonableCuber
21.  3:00.47 colegemuth
22.  3:07.57 beabernardes
23.  3:07.90 tommyo11
24.  3:20.80 Pfannkuchener
25.  3:23.38 thatkid
26.  3:36.78 Firestorming_1
27.  3:56.27 One Wheel
28.  4:08.78 PCCuber
29.  4:10.84 Jrg
30.  4:11.31 Kael Hitchcock
31.  4:38.10 thomas.sch
32.  4:52.52 Rubika-37-021204
33.  4:57.30 sporteisvogel
34.  4:58.53 Jacck
35.  5:18.18 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  5:34.12 Mike Hughey
37.  6:11.33 freshcuber.de
38.  DNF White KB
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:07.11 Dream Cubing
2.  2:41.76 Benyó
3.  2:44.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:58.91 FaLoL
5.  3:04.64 Jacob Nokes
6.  3:18.25 sigalig
7.  3:21.27 Liam Wadek
8.  3:28.45 CB21
9.  3:30.75 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  3:41.03 YouCubing
11.  3:48.88 Ricardo Zapata
12.  4:01.57 colegemuth
13.  4:05.75 DGCubes
14.  5:05.38 TheReasonableCuber
15.  5:16.20 CubableYT
16.  5:35.85 One Wheel
17.  6:01.12 Firestorming_1
18.  6:05.62 Jrg
19.  7:38.03 thomas.sch
20.  7:40.17 sporteisvogel
21.  7:40.86 Rubika-37-021204
22.  7:50.78 Jacck
23.  9:38.21 Kael Hitchcock
24.  DNF MartinN13
24.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(51)
1.  2.85 BrianJ
2.  3.10 Isaiah Scott
3.  3.23 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  3.26 ARSCubing
5.  5.31 Khairur Rachim
6.  5.68 Ianis Chele
7.  6.28 sean_cut4
8.  6.54 JakeAK
9.  6.74 Benyó
10.  6.98 DesertWolf
11.  7.38 Luke Garrett
12.  8.10 ichcubegerne
13.  8.34 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  8.37 Hayden Ng
15.  8.92 Caíque crispim
16.  9.23 Shaun Mack
17.  9.54 RP_Cubed
18.  9.60 darrensaito
19.  11.06 sigalig
20.  11.53 Firestorming_1
21.  12.29 BradenTheMagician
22.  13.56 oliverpallo
23.  14.20 MartinN13
24.  17.59 YouCubing
25.  17.89 Li Xiang
26.  18.30 0987654321
27.  20.12 TheReasonableCuber
28.  20.74 OJ Cubing
29.  21.25 Kael Hitchcock
30.  24.45 DGCubes
31.  24.57 MatsBergsten
32.  26.96 Martwin
33.  28.06 Cody_Caston
34.  36.42 Mike Hughey
35.  37.61 Ricardo Zapata
36.  38.54 beabernardes
37.  42.76 CB21
38.  45.13 thomas.sch
39.  46.69 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  47.13 Jacck
41.  47.46 filmip
42.  54.09 sporteisvogel
43.  1:11.83 Nash171
44.  1:21.68 Ethanawoll
45.  1:46.41 Krökeldil
46.  1:53.80 treyg0606
47.  2:31.38 hydynn
48.  DNF sqAree
48.  DNF cuberswoop
48.  DNF [email protected]
48.  DNF gsingh


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  19.78 JakeAK
2.  26.31 sigalig
3.  26.86 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  27.61 ican97
5.  32.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  41.77 OJ Cubing
7.  42.42 RP_Cubed
8.  42.91 sqAree
9.  59.32 Kael Hitchcock
10.  1:01.09 YouCubing
11.  1:05.48 willian_pessoa
12.  1:18.31 revaldoah
13.  1:22.69 GioccioCuber
14.  1:24.74 MatsBergsten
15.  1:32.18 MattP98
16.  1:32.26 0987654321
17.  1:35.52 Neon47
18.  1:38.71 d2polld
19.  1:55.25 DGCubes
20.  2:02.72 beabernardes
21.  2:03.57 CB21
22.  2:20.52 Ricardo Zapata
23.  2:44.93 Jacck
24.  3:52.56 Caíque crispim
25.  3:56.64 padddi
26.  4:12.54 Martwin
27.  5:05.00 nanocube
28.  5:30.04 thomas.sch
29.  5:38.09 sporteisvogel
30.  7:56.84 linus.sch
31.  7:58.60 Krökeldil
32.  DNF DesertWolf
32.  DNF Keroma12
32.  DNF filmip
32.  DNF oliverpallo
32.  DNF Dream Cubing
32.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:39.50 sigalig
2.  2:42.87 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:53.31 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:00.03 OJ Cubing
5.  7:50.50 Jacck
6.  9:53.70 MatsBergsten
7.  11:08.53 Ricardo Zapata
8.  14:42.46 brad711
9.  15:22.82 CB21
10.  19:34.32 Kael Hitchcock
11.  DNF DesertWolf
11.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  21:35.71 MatsBergsten
2.  26:19.72 CB21
3.  26:23.83 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  41:23.24 Kael Hitchcock
5.  DNF DesertWolf
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  59/63 59:19 sigalig
2.  21/21 35:11 Keroma12
3.  10/10 46:35 Sphericality


Spoiler



4.  10/15 44:28 DesertWolf
5.  6/8 56:49 Kael Hitchcock
6.  3/3 12:11 Jacck
7.  4/5 38:35 sporteisvogel
8.  2/2 8:40 CB21
9.  1/2 1:30 JakeAK
9.  1/6 27:37 Ricardo Zapata
9.  0/2 13:03 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  9.72 lilwoaji
2.  10.18 Khairur Rachim
3.  10.33 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  10.58 Luke Garrett
5.  11.17 Petro Leum
6.  12.09 Mantas U
7.  12.19 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  12.62 Shaun Mack
9.  13.04 2017LAMB06
10.  13.22 GenTheThief
11.  13.42 ichcubegerne
12.  13.47 asacuber
13.  13.80 darrensaito
14.  14.35 logofetesulo1
15.  14.37 Dream Cubing
16.  14.78 mihnea3000
17.  14.86 tJardigradHe
18.  15.05 eyeballboi
19.  15.11 Kylegadj
20.  15.36 Hayden Ng
21.  15.55 vishwasankarcubing
22.  15.85 RP_Cubed
23.  16.16 sean_cut4
24.  16.27 leomannen
25.  16.37 Max C.
26.  16.49 midnightcuberx
27.  16.55 cuberkid10
28.  16.92 TipsterTrickster 
29.  16.93 Ianis Chele
30.  17.89 MartinN13
31.  17.99 EvanWright1
32.  18.01 Caíque crispim
33.  18.02 YouCubing
33.  18.02 Benyó
35.  18.06 Neon47
36.  18.10 BradenTheMagician
37.  18.15 KrokosB
38.  18.18 sigalig
39.  18.61 Ricardo Zapata
40.  18.72 DGCubes
41.  18.75 wearephamily1719
42.  18.77 JakeAK
43.  19.30 xyzzy
44.  19.35 Riddler97
45.  20.08 Boris McCoy
46.  20.13 Trexrush1
47.  20.34 PCCuber
48.  20.50 DhruvA
49.  20.52 TheReasonableCuber
50.  20.77 hackertyper492
51.  20.79 Jacob Nokes
51.  20.79 Parke187
53.  20.81 Arachane
54.  21.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
55.  21.61 ican97
56.  21.83 MCuber
57.  21.87 Mieeetek4
58.  22.09 weatherman223
59.  22.61 Ontricus
60.  22.93 Liam Wadek
61.  23.01 TheEpicCuber
62.  23.75 revaldoah
63.  23.85 Cody_Caston
64.  24.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
65.  24.06 Allagos
66.  24.08 MattP98
67.  24.30 Haribo
68.  24.50 gsingh
69.  24.56 CubableYT
70.  24.76 Nuuk cuber
71.  25.46 tommyo11
72.  25.72 OJ Cubing
73.  25.89 lumes2121
74.  26.08 Cubey_Tube
75.  26.24 Fisko
76.  26.90 Loffy8
77.  27.11 Alpha cuber
78.  27.87 Isaiah Scott
79.  27.92 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  28.31 Predther
81.  28.43 Fred Lang
82.  28.62 sqAree
83.  28.85 BlueAcidball
84.  28.99 breadears
85.  29.47 Kael Hitchcock
86.  31.54 White KB
87.  31.68 Cuber JH
88.  32.42 VectorCubes
89.  32.87 Firestorming_1
90.  32.88 oliverpallo
91.  34.03 Ethanawoll
91.  34.03 colegemuth
93.  35.44 JustGoodCuber
94.  36.74 ARSCubing
95.  37.14 CB21
96.  38.18 kirbzcitkatz
97.  39.34 4ce7heGuy
98.  39.36 freshcuber.de
99.  41.61 Mike Hughey
100.  42.41 One Wheel
101.  43.15 SPEEEEED
102.  43.26 XDtoMe
103.  44.26 hydynn
104.  44.32 Reirto-RRNF
105.  45.21 CryptoConnor
106.  45.49 cuberswoop
107.  45.78 samuel roveran
108.  46.47 nanocube
109.  50.22 sporteisvogel
110.  50.97 Scrollo
111.  51.58 Lord0gnome
112.  57.33 bpaulson
113.  57.47 Jacck
114.  1:03.29 Lookify cubef
115.  1:04.47 Theoruff
116.  1:07.56 thomas.sch
117.  1:17.98 Parth
118.  1:47.25 siddhanshisethi
119.  2:44.25 0987654321
120.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  43.22 GenTheThief
2.  1:30.95 One Wheel
3.  1:46.24 Parke187


Spoiler



4.  2:06.23 T1_M0
5.  2:33.79 Ricardo Zapata
6.  2:58.96 0987654321
7.  3:02.66 CB21
8.  DNF SPEEEEED


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  42.02 Nuuk cuber
2.  44.44 CB21
3.  45.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  49.30 YouCubing
5.  49.59 GenTheThief
6.  1:31.80 ARSCubing
7.  1:35.24 Jacck
8.  2:07.47 thomas.sch
9.  2:25.19 TheReasonableCuber
10.  2:40.91 CryptoConnor
11.  DNF DGCubes
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF SPEEEEED


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(5)
1.  26.00 (27, 25, 26) TipsterTrickster 
2.  38.33 (40, 40, 35) OJ Cubing
3.  47.67 (48, 42, 53) CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) oliverpallo


*2-3-4 Relay*(66)
1.  40.88 darrensaito
2.  44.51 Dream Cubing
3.  44.87 Jacob Nokes


Spoiler



4.  49.77 Shaun Mack
5.  50.04 cubingintherain
6.  52.77 Benyó
7.  54.08 Ianis Chele
8.  54.54 Mieeetek4
9.  54.93 sean_cut4
10.  55.67 Heewon Seo
11.  55.90 DhruvA
12.  56.77 YouCubing
13.  57.28 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.20 ichcubegerne
15.  58.46 sigalig
16.  58.81 Hayden Ng
17.  59.12 MartinN13
18.  1:00.11 DGCubes
19.  1:00.56 tommyo11
20.  1:01.69 Ricardo Zapata
21.  1:01.77 eyeballboi
22.  1:02.73 TheReasonableCuber
23.  1:04.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:04.82 nico_german_cuber
25.  1:05.08 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:05.09 lumes2121
27.  1:08.45 Fisko
28.  1:08.64 OJ Cubing
29.  1:11.19 CB21
30.  1:13.45 colegemuth
31.  1:13.59 Loffy8
32.  1:13.94 Allagos
33.  1:14.78 Parke187
34.  1:14.79 Caíque crispim
35.  1:14.89 beabernardes
36.  1:17.18 CubableYT
37.  1:17.32 gsingh
38.  1:18.50 Firestorming_1
39.  1:20.19 epride17
40.  1:20.44 TheEpicCuber
41.  1:20.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:22.90 Cubey_Tube
43.  1:25.41 JustGoodCuber
44.  1:29.08 Cody_Caston
45.  1:34.59 BlueAcidball
46.  1:38.79 White KB
47.  1:39.09 Astr4l
48.  1:43.29 CryptoConnor
49.  1:45.62 Kael Hitchcock
50.  1:47.43 ARSCubing
51.  1:56.28 One Wheel
52.  2:00.75 Li Xiang
53.  2:01.55 4ce7heGuy
54.  2:09.30 Jrg
55.  2:19.83 sporteisvogel
56.  2:20.69 YaBoiKemp
57.  2:22.54 Predther
58.  2:36.09 samuel roveran
59.  2:42.87 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  2:44.33 thomas.sch
61.  2:47.88 hydynn
62.  2:52.03 Jacck
63.  3:01.12 SuperCrafter51
64.  4:48.79 0987654321
65.  5:09.95 Hubbabubba10100
66.  6:09.07 MCRocks323


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:49.59 Hayden Ng
2.  1:51.35 Jacob Nokes
3.  1:54.76 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:00.73 Benyó
5.  2:00.81 Dream Cubing
6.  2:08.73 sigalig
7.  2:13.61 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:15.77 DGCubes
9.  2:19.87 YouCubing
10.  2:24.53 nico_german_cuber
11.  2:26.22 tommyo11
12.  2:27.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:32.58 Ianis Chele
14.  2:37.17 TheReasonableCuber
15.  2:38.52 Allagos
16.  2:41.28 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:41.55 CB21
18.  2:41.62 beabernardes
19.  2:42.11 OJ Cubing
20.  2:47.38 Mieeetek4
21.  2:48.87 colegemuth
22.  2:49.61 Parke187
23.  2:58.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  2:58.64 epride17
25.  3:21.58 Firestorming_1
26.  3:25.02 Loffy8
27.  3:25.14 Cubey_Tube
28.  3:57.37 White KB
29.  4:05.89 Predther
30.  4:10.60 One Wheel
31.  4:16.55 Li Xiang
32.  4:23.50 sporteisvogel
33.  4:30.86 BlueAcidball
34.  4:38.68 ARSCubing
35.  4:39.31 Jrg
36.  5:13.52 Jacck
37.  5:46.03 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:45.89 Jacob Nokes
2.  3:52.57 ichcubegerne
3.  4:01.87 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:33.12 sigalig
5.  5:06.68 CB21
6.  5:08.33 DGCubes
7.  5:15.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:19.49 YouCubing
9.  5:36.81 colegemuth
10.  5:55.11 beabernardes
11.  6:00.34 tommyo11
12.  6:22.61 TheReasonableCuber
13.  7:02.25 Firestorming_1
14.  7:22.56 epride17
15.  7:46.56 One Wheel
16.  8:28.28 Li Xiang
17.  8:39.98 Jrg
18.  9:39.69 sporteisvogel
19.  10:45.31 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:34.80 Benyó
2.  6:47.34 Jacob Nokes
3.  7:08.01 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:51.52 sigalig
5.  8:59.43 YouCubing
6.  9:02.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  9:04.63 CB21
8.  9:30.03 DGCubes
9.  10:33.30 TheReasonableCuber
10.  12:37.08 One Wheel
11.  13:06.04 Firestorming_1
12.  15:24.65 Li Xiang
13.  15:46.23 Jrg
14.  17:42.20 thomas.sch
15.  19:20.85 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(65)
1.  4.71 VectorCubes
2.  5.12 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  5.28 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.61 vishwasankarcubing
5.  6.42 oliverpallo
6.  6.50 MartinN13
7.  6.57 Mattia Pasquini
8.  6.96 Zeke Mackay
9.  7.12 Charles Jerome
10.  7.36 50ph14
11.  7.38 YouCubing
12.  7.41 parkertrager
13.  7.46 Luke Garrett
14.  7.57 DesertWolf
15.  7.62 TipsterTrickster 
16.  7.68 sqAree
17.  8.37 Parke187
18.  8.88 BrianJ
19.  8.97 RP_Cubed
20.  9.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  9.09 BradenTheMagician
22.  9.52 Heath Flick
23.  9.53 Nuuk cuber
24.  9.56 cubingintherain
25.  9.97 tommyo11
26.  10.06 drpfisherman
27.  10.14 treyg0606
28.  10.31 Cale S
29.  10.34 Li Xiang
30.  10.36 sean_cut4
31.  10.40 Benyó
32.  10.57 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  10.67 Keenan Johnson
34.  10.82 Fisko
35.  10.85 DGCubes
36.  10.98 Ricardo Zapata
37.  11.03 Heewon Seo
38.  11.05 sigalig
39.  11.16 brad711
40.  11.44 ichcubegerne
41.  11.67 lilwoaji
42.  11.88 midnightcuberx
43.  12.32 Shaun Mack
44.  12.34 Alpha cuber
45.  12.50 DistanceRunner25
46.  12.53 Ianis Chele
47.  12.57 EvanWright1
48.  12.69 CB21
49.  12.82 weatherman223
50.  13.02 Ethanawoll
51.  13.13 CubableYT
52.  13.49 lumes2121
53.  14.69 White KB
54.  16.01 freshcuber.de
55.  16.45 OJ Cubing
56.  17.65 Der Der
57.  18.28 thomas.sch
58.  18.95 Jacck
59.  19.59 ARSCubing
60.  20.97 sporteisvogel
61.  23.20 Martwin
62.  23.92 Poorcuber09
63.  25.45 bh13
64.  25.47 kflynn
65.  28.97 Mormi


*Megaminx*(57)
1.  37.85 Heewon Seo
2.  43.81 KrokosB
3.  45.49 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  46.93 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  48.23 Luke Garrett
6.  51.91 G2013
7.  55.25 darrensaito
8.  56.65 GenTheThief
9.  57.07 Dream Cubing
10.  59.33 MCuber
11.  59.76 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:00.28 Ianis Chele
13.  1:02.88 Jacob Nokes
13.  1:02.88 DhruvA
15.  1:05.39 YouCubing
16.  1:05.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  1:09.35 ichcubegerne
18.  1:10.04 Ricardo Zapata
19.  1:11.21 tommyo11
20.  1:12.42 leomannen
21.  1:13.49 Benyó
22.  1:13.61 DistanceRunner25
23.  1:13.68 DGCubes
24.  1:16.08 sean_cut4
25.  1:16.68 Loffy8
26.  1:16.96 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:17.52 sigalig
28.  1:19.15 beabernardes
29.  1:19.84 Fred Lang
30.  1:22.64 CB21
31.  1:23.55 50ph14
32.  1:24.11 Liam Wadek
33.  1:36.49 midnightcuberx
34.  1:42.64 colegemuth
35.  1:47.21 scarycreeper
36.  1:48.44 Cody_Caston
37.  1:48.71 d2polld
38.  1:50.79 OJ Cubing
39.  1:51.43 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:51.68 Parke187
41.  1:52.19 [email protected]
42.  1:52.45 Alpha cuber
43.  1:56.78 CubableYT
44.  2:05.28 Cubey_Tube
45.  2:06.77 Pfannkuchener
46.  2:12.35 Ethanawoll
47.  2:15.88 bh13
48.  2:16.52 Firestorming_1
49.  2:28.38 Poorcuber09
50.  2:34.36 One Wheel
51.  2:41.80 White KB
52.  3:06.61 thomas.sch
53.  3:11.43 Jacck
54.  3:14.70 sporteisvogel
55.  3:41.85 freshcuber.de
56.  DNF MartinN13
56.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  2.02 dycocubix
2.  2.11 DGCubes
3.  2.25 Heath Flick


Spoiler



4.  2.30 parkertrager
5.  2.52 BrianJ
6.  2.81 Ontricus
7.  2.88 remopihel
8.  2.92 Cody_Caston
9.  3.05 DLXCubing
10.  3.06 Shaun Mack
11.  3.13 RP_Cubed
12.  3.14 Ianis Chele
13.  3.22 50ph14
14.  3.36 EvanWright1
15.  3.51 Charles Jerome
16.  3.57 cubingintherain
17.  3.65 sideedmain
18.  3.72 Luke Garrett
19.  3.76 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.93 mihnea3000
21.  3.94 Zeke Mackay
22.  4.10 MartinN13
23.  4.17 Liam Wadek
24.  4.29 ichcubegerne
25.  4.54 sean_cut4
26.  4.58 TipsterTrickster 
27.  4.59 darrensaito
28.  4.74 Ricardo Zapata
29.  4.77 VectorCubes
30.  4.81 YouCubing
30.  4.81 tommyo11
32.  4.82 CB21
32.  4.82 midnightcuberx
34.  4.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  4.98 Antto Pitkänen
36.  5.05 beabernardes
37.  5.11 Fisko
38.  5.23 lilwoaji
39.  5.28 Cale S
40.  5.32 Heewon Seo
41.  5.50 Nuuk cuber
42.  5.54 DhruvA
43.  5.61 leomannen
44.  5.64 DistanceRunner25
45.  5.72 wearephamily1719
46.  5.87 scarycreeper
47.  6.07 Caíque crispim
48.  6.12 oliverpallo
49.  6.29 Parke187
50.  6.38 Loffy8
51.  6.41 Cuber2s
52.  6.48 Benyó
53.  6.50 Li Xiang
54.  6.66 Isaiah Scott
55.  6.75 Paradox4
55.  6.75 bpaulson
57.  6.76 ARSCubing
58.  7.26 brad711
59.  7.34 sigalig
60.  7.45 Glincons
61.  7.53 d2polld
62.  7.85 Poorcuber09
63.  8.16 White KB
64.  8.34 JustGoodCuber
65.  8.50 siddhanshisethi
66.  8.68 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  9.08 cuberswoop
68.  9.18 sqAree
69.  9.22 CubableYT
70.  9.32 TheReasonableCuber
71.  9.42 SPEEEEED
72.  9.49 Neon47
73.  9.60 Cubey_Tube
74.  10.06 Mike Hughey
75.  10.45 kflynn
76.  10.92 Lightning
77.  10.97 J727S
78.  11.44 Waiz
79.  11.62 sporteisvogel
80.  11.71 Predther
81.  11.72 OJ Cubing
82.  11.83 balugawale
83.  11.86 hydynn
84.  12.14 thomas.sch
85.  12.27 Jacck
86.  12.66 Rubika-37-021204
87.  14.48 SupermacyJ
88.  14.94 Ethanawoll
89.  15.23 freshcuber.de
90.  16.00 Mormi
91.  16.47 Jelly_Pyraminx
92.  18.44 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
93.  19.56 colegemuth
94.  19.77 Alpha cuber
95.  20.23 One Wheel
96.  21.16 Krökeldil
97.  21.52 Theoruff
98.  24.43 MatsBergsten
99.  26.08 MCRocks323
100.  29.20 Hubbabubba10100
101.  42.13 Lookify cubef
102.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Square-1*(84)
1.  6.71 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  6.95 Oxzowachi
3.  7.55 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  8.37 EvanWright1
5.  9.47 BrianJ
6.  10.21 2019ECKE02
7.  10.38 Cale S
8.  10.85 cubingintherain
9.  10.94 Shaun Mack
10.  11.06 RP_Cubed
11.  11.32 Glincons
12.  11.73 Neon47
13.  11.94 YouCubing
14.  12.37 dycocubix
15.  12.38 DistanceRunner25
16.  12.76 Luke Garrett
17.  12.96 BradenTheMagician
18.  13.36 remopihel
19.  13.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  14.27 leomannen
21.  14.35 Ricardo Zapata
22.  14.98 ichcubegerne
23.  15.41 darrensaito
24.  16.22 sigalig
25.  16.43 lilwoaji
26.  16.55 asacuber
27.  16.68 Hayden Ng
28.  16.75 Ianis Chele
29.  17.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  18.61 Antto Pitkänen
31.  18.63 hackertyper492
32.  18.77 Caíque crispim
33.  18.99 Benyó
34.  20.35 beabernardes
35.  20.38 wearephamily1719
35.  20.38 Fisko
37.  20.42 50ph14
38.  20.56 PCCuber
39.  20.70 DGCubes
40.  21.15 Max C.
41.  21.22 tommyo11
42.  21.36 Cuber2s
43.  22.67 Der Der
44.  22.94 midnightcuberx
45.  23.25 BlueAcidball
46.  24.95 Liam Wadek
47.  25.11 treyg0606
48.  25.99 CB21
49.  26.69 Nuuk cuber
50.  27.05 sean_cut4
51.  27.16 weatherman223
52.  27.82 OJ Cubing
53.  29.65 Cubey_Tube
54.  29.96 bennettstouder
55.  30.29 Alpha cuber
56.  31.53 DhruvA
57.  31.74 SpeedyReedy
58.  32.04 Fred Lang
59.  32.33 kirbzcitkatz
60.  33.29 Cody_Caston
61.  33.77 Parke187
62.  34.56 TheReasonableCuber
63.  38.08 epride17
64.  38.20 ARSCubing
65.  38.28 CubableYT
66.  39.99 Predther
67.  40.37 TheCubingAddict980
68.  40.63 cuberswoop
69.  41.37 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  46.69 Mieeetek4
71.  49.45 One Wheel
72.  49.91 White KB
73.  55.76 Firestorming_1
74.  58.09 nanocube
75.  58.48 sporteisvogel
76.  1:04.08 Ethanawoll
77.  1:04.73 Poorcuber09
78.  1:05.65 Jacck
79.  1:07.01 colegemuth
80.  1:20.44 JustGoodCuber
81.  1:27.19 filmip
82.  1:40.10 thomas.sch
83.  2:40.26 MatsBergsten
84.  DNF MartinN13


*Skewb*(81)
1.  1.61 Legomanz
2.  2.33 Cody_Caston
3.  2.74 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  2.79 BrianJ
5.  3.10 asacuber
6.  3.32 Ianis Chele
7.  3.37 dycocubix
8.  3.64 lil_taco
9.  3.73 parkertrager
10.  3.97 darrensaito
11.  4.04 Shaun Mack
12.  4.06 sean_cut4
13.  4.15 DhruvA
13.  4.15 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  4.22 leomannen
16.  4.25 VectorCubes
17.  4.31 lilwoaji
18.  4.40 TipsterTrickster 
19.  4.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  4.55 Zeke Mackay
21.  4.59 Liam Wadek
22.  4.65 Antto Pitkänen
23.  4.68 MartinN13
24.  4.70 Alpha cuber
25.  4.73 ichcubegerne
26.  4.77 epride17
27.  4.81 bpaulson
28.  4.92 EvanWright1
29.  4.94 RP_Cubed
30.  5.01 Luke Garrett
31.  5.26 YouCubing
32.  5.37 BradenTheMagician
33.  5.41 weatherman223
34.  5.52 Boris McCoy
35.  5.76 Fisko
36.  5.81 cubingintherain
36.  5.81 DGCubes
38.  5.86 DistanceRunner25
39.  6.03 Ricardo Zapata
40.  6.07 d2polld
41.  6.37 Parke187
42.  6.44 50ph14
43.  6.47 wearephamily1719
44.  6.91 CB21
44.  6.91 Benyó
46.  7.09 mihnea3000
47.  7.23 OJ Cubing
48.  7.41 cuberswoop
49.  7.48 Nuuk cuber
50.  7.53 Fred Lang
51.  7.65 Allagos
52.  7.85 Cubey_Tube
53.  7.88 tommyo11
54.  8.07 Poorcuber09
55.  8.32 TheEpicCuber
56.  8.63 Neon47
57.  8.75 sigalig
58.  8.80 Hayden Ng
59.  8.94 cometcubes
60.  9.40 SPEEEEED
61.  9.45 Li Xiang
62.  9.72 CubableYT
63.  10.03 Ethanawoll
64.  10.19 JustGoodCuber
65.  10.22 Pfannkuchener
66.  10.60 Loffy8
67.  10.86 TheReasonableCuber
68.  11.22 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  11.32 Predther
70.  12.78 KellanTheCubingCoder
71.  13.04 colegemuth
72.  13.26 ARSCubing
73.  13.78 CryptoConnor
74.  13.82 White KB
75.  16.02 kflynn
76.  18.11 sporteisvogel
77.  20.93 SupermacyJ
78.  22.66 thomas.sch
79.  24.22 Jacck
80.  33.84 0987654321
81.  35.23 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  24.67 DGCubes
2.  25.48 ichcubegerne
3.  26.43 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  27.16 GenTheThief
5.  30.23 BradenTheMagician
6.  32.41 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.85 Benyó
8.  35.59 cuberswoop
9.  38.08 CB21
10.  41.25 CubableYT
11.  43.32 colegemuth
12.  52.42 ARSCubing
13.  1:24.20 thomas.sch
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:23.47 Luke Garrett
2.  3:44.82 Heewon Seo
3.  4:09.99 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:28.29 ichcubegerne
5.  4:37.02 DGCubes
6.  4:39.05 Shaun Mack
7.  4:45.83 Benyó
8.  5:00.56 sigalig
9.  5:09.51 YouCubing
10.  5:28.33 tommyo11
11.  5:38.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  5:57.58 Nuuk cuber
13.  6:05.14 CB21
14.  6:11.87 beabernardes
15.  6:34.09 oliverpallo
16.  9:02.72 ARSCubing
17.  9:12.41 Li Xiang
18.  11:43.54 sporteisvogel
19.  11:52.01 Jacck
20.  13:20.56 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  12.60 DGCubes
2.  13.59 ichcubegerne
3.  15.93 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  24.40 Ethanawoll
5.  24.78 Shaun Mack
6.  25.46 CB21
7.  30.68 thomas.sch
8.  35.71 colegemuth
9.  43.45 Jacck
10.  57.92 sporteisvogel
11.  DNF Kael Hitchcock


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  23.40 DGCubes
2.  34.28 YouCubing
3.  34.68 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  49.51 ARSCubing
5.  49.52 Benyó
6.  50.75 Nuuk cuber
7.  1:02.06 CB21
8.  1:06.16 One Wheel
9.  1:10.06 thomas.sch
10.  1:17.77 Jacck
11.  1:22.55 freshcuber.de
12.  1:59.67 colegemuth
13.  2:52.17 sporteisvogel
14.  DNF Ethanawoll


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  12.18 YouCubing
2.  19.48 cuberswoop
3.  21.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.88 OJ Cubing
5.  24.01 DGCubes
6.  31.85 thomas.sch
7.  33.05 CB21
8.  37.54 freshcuber.de
9.  37.92 MatsBergsten
10.  40.74 Ethanawoll
11.  41.46 sporteisvogel
12.  3:09.50 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  57.20 CB21
2.  60.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  72.38 InlandEmpireCuber


Spoiler



4.  DNF WoowyBaby
4.  DNF Ricardo Zapata


*Mirror Blocks*(11)
1.  14.79 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.77 ichcubegerne
3.  29.46 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  48.77 DGCubes
5.  59.61 CB21
6.  1:06.60 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:24.95 Ricardo Zapata
8.  1:57.04 thomas.sch
9.  1:57.90 freshcuber.de
10.  DNF Ethanawoll
10.  DNF cuberswoop


*Curvy Copter*(6)
1.  1:59.51 DGCubes
2.  2:52.10 YouCubing
3.  3:43.65 CB21


Spoiler



4.  4:01.47 Ethanawoll
5.  5:11.42 thomas.sch
6.  5:42.25 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  18.78 TipsterTrickster 
2.  20.86 Charles Jerome
3.  22.51 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  22.52 Skullush
5.  24.14 edd_dib
6.  25.18 vishwasankarcubing
7.  29.50 SpeedyOctahedron
8.  41.00 Kit Clement
9.  44.88 drpfisherman
10.  1:03.77 YouCubing
11.  1:37.91 DistanceRunner25
12.  2:17.38 DGCubes
13.  2:22.16 One Wheel
14.  2:29.39 CB21
15.  3:24.55 freshcuber.de
16.  3:53.55 thomas.sch
17.  DNF Poorcuber09



*Contest results*(258)
1.  1229 YouCubing
2.  1198 ichcubegerne
3.  1169 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1147 sigalig
5.  1127 Benyó
6.  1055 BradenTheMagician
7.  1034 darrensaito
8.  1010 RP_Cubed
9.  1006 Shaun Mack
10.  1004 Luke Garrett
11.  996 BrianJ
12.  990 Ianis Chele
13.  965 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  952 sean_cut4
15.  947 CB21
16.  907 leomannen
17.  900 Liam Wadek
18.  887 Ricardo Zapata
19.  886 Dream Cubing
20.  849 tommyo11
21.  842 MartinN13
22.  829 Hayden Ng
23.  822 DhruvA
24.  809 Nuuk cuber
25.  804 Khairur Rachim
26.  802 Heewon Seo
27.  777 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  766 cubingintherain
29.  741 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  738 Jacob Nokes
31.  722 TheReasonableCuber
32.  711 OJ Cubing
33.  705 Parke187
34.  699 Caíque crispim
35.  667 beabernardes
36.  652 tJardigradHe
37.  648 CubableYT
38.  646 midnightcuberx
39.  625 lilwoaji
40.  623 EvanWright1
41.  612 Fisko
42.  611 asacuber
43.  596 wearephamily1719
44.  595 Cody_Caston
45.  594 Neon47
46.  587 Cale S
47.  582 Allagos
48.  581 Ontricus
49.  573 mihnea3000
50.  551 eyeballboi
51.  542 Boris McCoy
52.  538 Charles Jerome
53.  537 colegemuth
54.  536 Mieeetek4
55.  531 ARSCubing
56.  529 Cubey_Tube
57.  524 VectorCubes
58.  504 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  491 TipsterTrickster 
60.  486 vishwasankarcubing
61.  485 logofetesulo1
62.  481 Antto Pitkänen
63.  480 Kael Hitchcock
64.  476 weatherman223
65.  474 dycocubix
66.  472 Isaiah Scott
67.  469 oliverpallo
68.  467 Loffy8
69.  466 Mantas U
70.  465 cuberkid10
71.  456 PCCuber
72.  448 GenTheThief
73.  445 sqAree
74.  441 Firestorming_1
75.  437 hackertyper492
76.  434 TheEpicCuber
77.  429 Fred Lang
78.  422 lumes2121
79.  421 Alpha cuber
80.  414 gsingh
81.  404 epride17
82.  402 Predther
83.  398 d2polld
84.  393 Cuber2s
85.  389 DesertWolf
86.  386 White KB
87.  375 parkertrager
88.  368 nico_german_cuber
89.  359 50ph14
90.  357 JustGoodCuber
91.  353 cuberswoop
92.  349 remopihel
93.  347 KrokosB
94.  345 BlueAcidball
94.  345 Li Xiang
96.  340 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
97.  338 Max C.
97.  338 brad711
99.  335 Ethanawoll
100.  326 Glincons
100.  326 DistanceRunner25
100.  326 2017LAMB06
100.  326 revaldoah
104.  324 Jacck
105.  323 One Wheel
106.  320 thomas.sch
107.  318 sporteisvogel
108.  315 Paradox4
108.  315 bennettstouder
110.  311 TheCubingAddict980
111.  308 Cuber JH
112.  307 DLXCubing
113.  304 abunickabhi
114.  301 MattP98
114.  301 JakeAK
114.  301 Kylegadj
117.  284 Petro Leum
118.  277 Keenan Johnson
119.  275 Haribo
120.  270 thatkid
121.  268 bpaulson
122.  263 Riddler97
123.  262 Der Der
123.  262 scarycreeper
125.  259 20luky3
126.  258 MCuber
127.  254 breadears
128.  252 Milominxx
129.  251 Legomanz
130.  242 Poorcuber09
131.  240 Arachane
132.  230 Zeke Mackay
133.  224 kirbzcitkatz
134.  223 xyzzy
134.  223 ican97
136.  222 Ate Pero
137.  218 GioccioCuber
138.  212 MatsBergsten
138.  212 Benjamin Warry
140.  211 Trexrush1
141.  208 Mike Hughey
141.  208 WoowyBaby
143.  202 SPEEEEED
144.  198 Pfannkuchener
144.  198 freshcuber.de
146.  194 4ce7heGuy
147.  193 jihu1011
148.  190 dhafin
149.  186 Jrg
150.  184 hydynn
151.  183 Θperm
152.  181 yijunleow
153.  175 Astr4l
154.  171 CryptoConnor
155.  169 hah27
156.  164 bh13
156.  164 Reirto-RRNF
158.  162 Brayden Gilland
158.  162 Martwin
160.  156 Imran Rahman
161.  155 samuel roveran
162.  152 Lightning
163.  150 treyg0606
164.  148 Heath Flick
165.  146 [email protected]
165.  146 John Benwell
167.  142 Scrollo
168.  141 Rubika-37-021204
169.  140 XDtoMe
170.  139 0987654321
170.  139 Lookify cubef
172.  129 KellanTheCubingCoder
172.  129 drpfisherman
174.  128 TheSilverBeluga
174.  128 Sellerie11
174.  128 nanocube
177.  122 padddi
178.  115 Theoruff
179.  113 RapsinSix
180.  107 qwr
181.  106 Hubbabubba10100
182.  105 kflynn
182.  105 CuberM
184.  104 FaLoL
185.  100 Keroma12
186.  99 Lvl9001Wizard
187.  98 pb_cuber
188.  96 timmon
189.  95 pizzacrust
190.  94 nonsub20cuber
190.  94 Midnight_Cuber
192.  92 Dylan Swarts
193.  91 Michael DeLaRosa
193.  91 Josiah Blomker
195.  90 SuperCrafter51
196.  89 Lijunhui
197.  88 trangium
197.  88 sideedmain
197.  88 filmip
200.  87 Waiz
200.  87 Oxzowachi
200.  87 Keule
203.  86 YaBoiKemp
204.  84 Alex DiTuro
205.  83 2019ECKE02
205.  83 bradyung
207.  78 Leonard Erik Gombár
208.  77 LittleLumos
209.  76 lil_taco
210.  73 Lord0gnome
210.  73 cometcubes
212.  67 siddhanshisethi
212.  67 Y cuber
212.  67 Shaquille_oatmeal
215.  65 Krökeldil
216.  64 lilwoaji
217.  61 Mattia Pasquini
218.  60 J727S
219.  56 G2013
220.  54 Dageris
221.  53 N4C0
222.  51 Merp
223.  49 Juan Bababooey
223.  49 Nash171
223.  49 balugawale
226.  48 shaswat bajracharya
226.  48 Parth
228.  47 SupermacyJ
229.  46 Mormi
230.  43 Elisa
231.  41 MCRocks323
232.  40 Lord brainy
233.  37 Mr Cuber
234.  36 Ksawierov
235.  35 willian_pessoa
236.  32 Sphericality
236.  32 SpeedyReedy
238.  31 RonnyAce
239.  29 t-perm
240.  25 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
240.  25 MinusOne
242.  23 TruettM
243.  21 Oren Lester
244.  18 Natan’s Life
244.  18 Skullush
246.  17 edd_dib
247.  16 linus.sch
247.  16 http_Noel
249.  15 SpeedyOctahedron
250.  14 Kit Clement
250.  14 Jelly_Pyraminx
252.  13 Lutz_P
253.  12 OriEy
254.  9 T1_M0
255.  7 Chandra.cuber
255.  7 mesa cubing
257.  6 pafnuti
258.  4 Egb


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2022)

258 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 50!

That means our winner this week is *eyeballboi!* Congratulations!!


----------

